# HS828 always in drive



## r1web (Nov 7, 2018)

I have noticed a problem with my HS828 where the machine is always in drive. Taking a quick look with the belt cover off confirms the drive pulley is always engaged

Photos: Drive clutch handle leaver up, note the slack in the cable. Also note the tension on the drive pulley belt. I can physically move the tensioner. Looks like I will need to remove the auger housing to diagnose further as I really cannot see/feel anything.

Any guesses as to what the issue is?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I see considerable corrosion on some areas of the snowblower which lead me to believe that they may be some rust at the tensioner pulley pivot area that causes a drag and keeps the belt engaged. Take it apart, clean it and lube it.
Also make sure that the cable itself is not sticking and keeping tension on the pulley.


----------



## r1web (Nov 7, 2018)

Yes, there is a lot of rust. I was wondering if it could be the cable itself causing the issue. They are calling for 6" of snow tonight so I think I will hold off on a disassembly until tomorrow or Saturday. I've sprayed the cable ends and pulley pivot with penetrating oil. I will certainly disassemble, clean and grease the latter. May need to replace the cable if it is the problem. Thanks!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Actually judging by the slack of the cable it is likely the culprit. 

Pull the cable on the other end and see if it releases the tension, if so, you need to lube it and free it up (I've been successful there) or replace it.


----------



## r1web (Nov 7, 2018)

Do you know if its possible to remove the drive cable from the cable holder and reattach it without removing the auger housing?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it is, just keep some tension on the spring so that it does not come disconnected at the other end, if it does happen you may need to remove the auger housing.



I'll double check tomorrow morning and let you know.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Make sure you use both nuts per cable at the cable holder. It looks to me that you might be missing at least 2.

This is how it should look:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

r1web said:


> Do you know if its possible to remove the drive cable from the cable holder and reattach it without removing the auger housing?


you can test the cable without removing it like yshsfan said. take boot off top part of cable and spray cable lube.keep working it to see if it will move several inches. may have to do this multiple times. I just replaced a cable yesterday and it took about 10 minutes to take off.

you can remove the 2 10mm bolts that holds the cable holder to engine bed and GENTLY pull away and down so you can release the cable end from the spring. it's very important not to let the spring drop . if it does the the spring may become detached on the bottom. you do NOT have to remove auger housing if this happens. you can put the machine up on it's nose and reattach from underneath. it's a little tricky but doable. I used long handle needle nose pliers and fashioned a tool out of wire to help.

anyway , if it's the cable then you are in luck. if lubing the cable does not work you will have to replace cable. If the tensioner arm and pulley wheel is holding up for some reason ( rust or corrosion ? ) then some penetrating oil may free it up. make sure nothing is hanging up for some reason. don't force the tensioner arm or bend it or else you will be in trouble.

removing that and rebuilding it is not so much fun. 

also make sure you have the right size belt . it is a SA29 and it can also be replaced without removing the auger housing from underneath. you do have to remove housing for replacing the auger belt.

good luck. hope you figure it out.


----------



## r1web (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks guys. I'll have time either tonight or tomorrow morning to disconnect the cables and figure it out. The good news is my 'new to me' HS828 seems to work fine as is and didn't struggle with the load of 5" of wet snow this morning. Will be nice having the control leavers working a little better but at least it still blows snow and moves


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

jrom said:


> Make sure you use both nuts per cable at the cable holder. It looks to me that you might be missing at least 2.
> 
> This is how it should look:


The important one is the upper nut as it's used to set the preload on the cable. The lower one is just there to hold the cable in place but if the cable is adjusted properly it should stay in place without it.

... ask me how I know :grin:


----------

